# PCE e erros windows



## stormiday (10 Jun 2013 às 11:21)

Bom dia a todos.

Tenho uma PCE que está a trabalhar bem desde agosto de 2011 e agora resolveu pregar umas partidas!
O pc começou a desligar a porta usb porque "foram reportados problemas. (Código 43). Já desinstalei o controlador, mudei de porta, desliguei o pc, actualizei o Windows, fiz reset à consola (esta foi a solução mais duradoura) e de cada teste que fazia ficava a trabalhar mas por poucos minutos.

Acho sinceramente que o problema está na consola uma vez que estão excluídos problemas com as portas usb do pc porque outros periféricos funcionam nelas, sem problemas!

Já alguém teve problemas a este nível?


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Jun 2013 às 17:15)

stormiday disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Tenho uma PCE que está a trabalhar bem desde agosto de 2011 e agora resolveu pregar umas partidas!
> O pc começou a desligar a porta usb porque "foram reportados problemas. (Código 43). Já desinstalei o controlador, mudei de porta, desliguei o pc, actualizei o Windows, fiz reset à consola (esta foi a solução mais duradoura) e de cada teste que fazia ficava a trabalhar mas por poucos minutos.
> ...



Por cá nunca tive problemas


----------

